# Mechanical Heat Recovery Ventilation and A Vented Tumble Dryer



## BMD (19 Feb 2011)

Hi,

Just a quick question. Is it possible to connect a vented tumble dryer directly to a heat recovery ventilation system?

If so then are there any special requirements?

Thanks


----------



## sblandscapin (19 Feb 2011)

yes this should work and no there are no special requirments for this as far as im aware, i done this myself and is perfectly fine you just have to keep an eye for dust build up


----------



## villa 1 (19 Feb 2011)

What about the moisture content in the exhaust from the drier? Surely this will impact on the filters in the mhrv system.
What will the happen to the water droplets that will form on the internal ductwork in the system.
Not for me, just think of legionaires disease.
I my humble opinion mhrv systems are going to become very problematic for the householder due to neglect in regard to filter change/cleaning schedules. No point in circulating stale/dirty air which can lead to a domestic version of sick building syndrome.


----------



## onq (19 Feb 2011)

BMD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question. Is it possible to connect a vented tumble dryer directly to a heat recovery ventilation system?
> 
> ...



Possible - who will stop you? Wise: possibly not.

I am no expert on these systems, but I would be concerned that this venting of a machine that produces a lot of moist air will overload the MVHR system's capacity to deal with moisture.
At the very least, you should contact the designer or supplier of you MVHR system and put this question to them.
I would mention the concerns expressed regarding the filters and possible dangers expressed by villa 1.

If this were my house, I would be concerned about the several issues arising from mechanically vented systems including 

- Toxic Mould
- Legionnaires Disease
- Sick Building Syndrome.

I don't mean to be alarmist, but we have already seen what seen to be a loss of "hardiness" in the population with ubiquitous central heating installations.
This has bene exacerbated by growing obesity through lack of self-propulsion and over relying on cars and other transport [hands up me too].
I think we need to be very careful about how we detail heat and ventilate our houses.

I would think it time and money well spent to take the advice of a qualified mechanical and electrical consulting engineer.

ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied      upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal  action     be    taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in         Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the  matters    at     hand.


----------



## BMD (20 Feb 2011)

Spoke with the MHRV experts...definitely not a good idea

Thanks


----------



## onq (21 Feb 2011)

Good man.
You'd have to wonder where sblandscapin's expertise lies.

Outdoors, methinks.

ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied       upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal   action     be    taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in          Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the   matters    at     hand.


----------

